# October 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner

Hard to believe we've already made it to October! Fall is such a fantastic time of year to own a V. The cooler weather both energizes them and makes them extra snuggly. Just don't lose them among the fallen rust leaves or in the bird fields! As usual, up to 2 pics per member taken this month.


----------



## Bodhi

Middle aged Bodhi, approaching the Autumn of his life...











Cedar, riding into the Spring of her life...


----------



## trevor1000

My tired happy boy.


----------



## R E McCraith

Bod - never heard the term - SUGAR FACE - till I came 2 this forum - PIKE soon 2 turn 7 - is there - if you hunt your pup - the best time of their life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

trev - that is 1 proud pup - what I like - you treat the game they work so hard 2 find with RESPECT !!!!!


----------



## trevor1000

Ya there was another bird as well but I didn't think it was in any shape for a picture.


----------



## harrigab

just bought myself a go-pro today....looking forward to trying it out on thursday's shoot..I'll post the results


----------



## hobbsy1010

harrigab said:


> just bought myself a go-pro today....looking forward to trying it out on thursday's shoot..I'll post the results


Be careful with your new 'Toy' H!!! 

https://gopro.com/channel/wild-anim...&utm_source=engagement&utm_term=FeaturedVideo

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog

First hunt of the season for Bailey and me. In two hours we harvested four roosters. Two on land where his point was solid through the shot, and two water retrieves where each of the birds was down a steep bank along the river and I had to send Bailey in to flush them. Nice 40 to 50 feet swims to retrieve each way.
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash

I've never had a dog that loves the vet so much or a vet that loves my dog so much. I took Cash in today and the vet wanted a picture with "his boy"...


----------



## tknafox2

Cash must know how to count his Blessings!!!


----------



## Ksana

From our duck hunting trip today. This is our first hunting season and our boy seem to enjoy this experience.


----------



## KB87

Haeden and I met our former foster GSP for a little fall dog park fun in Ohio. It couldn't be a more beautiful day! And this guy couldn't have enjoyed running around more than he did - it's written all over his face!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Photo #1 for this month was taken over the absolutely perfect Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. We managed to escape on a 4 day canoe trip. The weather was perfect, and the scenery was incredible. This picture was taken at our campsite that morning. Aspen was relaxing in the warm morning sun.


----------



## Fcardoso

Dexx on the lookout


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Pecan and her training buddy waiting patiently for the launchers to be placed.


----------



## einspänner




----------



## trevor1000

Took the boy on a little grouse hunt.


----------



## R E McCraith

THAT is 1 big BLACK GROUSE !!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## trevor1000

haha its a cross breed.
Its called a stump grouse


----------



## mdcrec

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Ah the look of disappointment after retrieval: Why does this bird taste like a tortilla chip?


----------



## einspänner

Pecan_and_BB said:


> Ah the look of disappointment after retrieval: Why does this bird taste like a tortilla chip?


Haha! Close enough. Let's start a competitive crop retrieving trial club.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

einspänner said:


> Pecan_and_BB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the look of disappointment after retrieval: Why does this bird taste like a tortilla chip?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Close enough. Let's start a competitive crop retrieving trial club.
Click to expand...

That would require a weigh in before and after each field trial completion in order to assess the point deductions for crop yield loss to nibbling.


----------



## pippylongstocking

Both photos taken last weekend. Colours of leaves are stunning at this time of year. Only just managed to get her to stay still for a few seconds!!


----------



## R E McCraith

PIP - that time of year again - the leaves turn to RUST - the grass turns to RUST - hard to find our diamond in the rust -LOL


----------



## Rbka

We love autumn trail rides <3


----------



## SuperV

My contribution...


----------



## KB87

Another gorgeous fall day in Ohio with one of my boys


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Making Tenderheart Care Bear look regal.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

My personal perfection.


----------



## harrigab

I'm gonna enter this one,,,not a V in shot, but Ruby was the "cameradog"...gopro attached and she had a good shake down halfway through a drive and this was the result, granted it's a still lifted from a video at 29fps and I don't expect it to get many/if any votes,,,,but I like it


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - I like it - what is NEXT - MELTING CLOCKS - with a V on the canVas - LOL


----------



## texasred

harrigab said:


> I'm gonna enter this one,,,not a V in shot, but Ruby was the "cameradog"...gopro attached and she had a good shake down halfway through a drive and this was the result, granted it's a still lifted from a video at 29fps and I don't expect it to get many/if any votes,,,,but I like it


Looks a lot better than some of the art I've seen.


----------



## einspänner

Oquirrh said:


> Making Tenderheart Care Bear look regal.


I've been looking forward to seeing Oquirrh's costume this year!


----------



## harrigab

something more conventional,,,taken within 10 mins of the last pic at the end of same pheasant drive


----------



## einspänner

Scout has learned that one benefit of living with a 9 year old boy is the treasure trove of abandoned balls strewn about the yard, half-buried under leaves and dirt. There was a two week period where nearly every time she went outside she would find another ball and excitedly bring it to me. She was obsessively hunting for them. Now that she's cleaned up the yard she's had to get more creative with her ball hunting. We don't even know where she got this, but hey, a yarn ball is technically a ball.


----------



## CrazyCash

When I first looked at this picture - I thought that was drool hanging out of her mouth.  I was thinking that she could give Cash a run for his money in the drool department!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ei - do I need pics of THIS - you har and few other members - are driving me to the DARK SIDE = WIRED !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ksana

Grouse Hunting in October...


----------

